# Wachusett 4/2/17 - Pond Skim!



## makimono (Apr 2, 2017)

Amazing day out there today! Totally sunburnt. Mountain is 100% but I heard that tomorrow is their last day  there's a lot of pressure on FB for 1 more weekend. :razz:

So I did the pond skim, made it across no problem but I didn't think it was going to be as easy as it was. They had a pretty short run in and the snow was really sticky. Plus the run in had a 20* turn in it and was slightly off camber. But that actually worked in my favor since it's really hard to stay flat and straight on the mono, especially without poles. The way it worked I was able to keep semi-tucked in a long arcing turn on one edge, got neutral for the water and sailed it. 

There was probably 75-100 people doing the pond skim and probably 50% made it across, a few really good wipe outs. Didn't get much for pictures but I'm hoping they'll post some more on FB or Twitter...

My pudgy, middle aged Speed Racer cosplay - note Spritle and Chim Chim in the trunk of the Mach 5 mono




The Pond





A delicious freshly baked apple cider donut at the historic mid-mountain Bullock Lodge




From WaWa's twitter, the pond and the weird run in







Great Reggae band played the afternoon, beer & BBQ tent, Wachusett really put on a fun day.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome! Love how you incorporated the board into the costume. Anyone else have a monoboard?


----------



## makimono (Apr 3, 2017)

no but someone did have a pair of water skis mounted with bindings. He zig zagged all over the run in trying to control them and basically had enough speed at the end to fall into the pond :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2017)

HA! The best laid plans....


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2017)

Had me at the donut!


----------



## makimono (Apr 4, 2017)

Got ahold of some pics   I guess I felt more confident than I looked LOL press those knees together Maki :lol:


----------



## Griswold (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 6, 2017)

Thats awesome


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## makimono (Apr 6, 2017)

Video's up!



my run is at 1:14...the guy on waterskis is just after me at 1:20 :lol:


----------



## NYDB (Apr 6, 2017)

looking good billy ray!


----------



## makimono (Apr 6, 2017)

Feeling good Louis!


----------

